# Huron River 2/2 on 12-3-13



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Picked up two steelhead casting silver Hot-N-Tots and Tadpollys. I fished between Telegraph and Fort again. P. S. I lost a brute last week on a Tadpolly that made me just sick. If you catch about a nine pounder with a silver Tadpolly in its mouth, consider it a gift from me. I also learned that strange s--t happens when you are fishing in below freezing temps. Lines and drags act way different in the bitter cold and I now will use more caution and a lighter drag when it is really cold!!

Frank


----------



## Roops (Oct 22, 2011)

all I've had on my mind lately is deer hunting. Seeing this makes me want to get to the river


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## lazenbe (Aug 15, 2011)

So that is what they look like. :lol: Great job!


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice!

It's amazing how different two steelhead can look from one another. One pure chrome and the other dark and full of color.

Love steelhead!


----------

